# Turbo turf spray system



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

see attached link will add pics tomorrow in the light. Will come with at least 200 gallons of 90/10 magic brine

https://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/d/brine-sprayer/6416947507.html


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)




----------

